# Hello from the great cold North!



## inspiratron (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello CB... I'm a high school Tech Theatre student who also does some paid work in and around my city. I live in London, Ontario, Canada.

I'm normally a sound designer/operator, but also do some lighting and A/V (video feeds, projectors, etc.). I've recently learned how to solder, and have taken on the task of fixing up my high school's theatre to its original condition. I am usually involved in 3-4 plays per year, as well as doing tech for many shows in small local theatres, and a few concerts.

I've had experience with many sound boards... off the top of my head, I've recently used a Soundcraft Delta DLX 24, an LX7ii, a Mackie Onyx 1640, a Behringer board *cringe*, and a Yamaha digital board.

Lighting boards are more limited... I've used a Colortran 12/24 and 24/48, a Strand 300 series, and a Strand Preset Palette (my current board, owned by my school).

This forum has been incredibly helpful so far, and I look forward to using and contributing in the future! 

Sam W-K


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome to Controlbooth, glad that you have already found us to be a helpful place! Don't hesitate to jump into the conversations with any questions you might have or answers you can give. Glad to have you on board, have fun here, and don't be a stranger!


----------



## cprted (Jan 7, 2010)

Since when is London north? Silly Ontarians! Welcome to the booth from BC!


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 8, 2010)

inspiratron said:


> ... a Strand 300 series, and a Strand Preset Palette (my current board, owned by my school). ...


Why do you suppose that, in Canada, Strand Lighting has a larger market share/presence than ETC, whereas in the US it is the opposite?


----------



## cprted (Jan 8, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Why do you suppose that, in Canada, Strand Lighting has a larger market share/presence than ETC, whereas in the US it is the opposite?


It depends on the region. Central and Atlantic Canada is strong Strand territory whereas Western Canada is the land of ETC. 

Bugger me if I know why ... just kind of the way it is.


----------



## RickBoychuk (Jan 8, 2010)

Actually, I challenge the notion that Strand is stronger than ETC in any region in Canada. The strongest dealers across the country, generally speaking, are ETC dealers. However, Strand has a long history with Central Canada, and "bought" a couple of high profile projects in Toronto immediately before shutting down the operation here. And there are a couple of strong dealerships in Central Canada that are Strand dealers. Thus a perception that Strand is stronger. But, I would guess that ETC is the market leader here too.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 8, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Why do you suppose that, in Canada, Strand Lighting has a larger market share/presence than ETC, whereas in the US it is the opposite?



Ignoring the USA versus UK sentiments, and the heavy presence of British ex-patriots in Canadian theatre which might have contributed to purchasing decisions, mostly I attribute the Strand versus ETC thing to institutional inertia, and perhaps a somewhat skewed demographic of CB members from Canada who use venues in schools.

Strand had a big presence in Ontario through the 60's, 70's and 80's. For electronic dimming, I didn't see anything but Strand gear until the late 80's.

Strand Canada opened for business in 1953 and was in the right place at the right time to take advantage of centennial mega-projects in the 1960's. The National Arts Centre in Ottawa was a big customer and a big reference site for all the other theatres being built at the time. The next major funding initiative for community spaces happened in the 70's with the Wintario grants (lottery-based). Strand was really the only game in town for those venues.

There wasn't any significant government spending on community infrastructure through the 80's and most of the 90's. As a rule, politicians would rather build hockey arenas than theatres.

ETC has made major gains in the last 15 or 20 years. About 10 years ago, Ontario Hydro introduced a rebate program for theatres for reducing power consumption which opened the doors wide open for ETC's HPL-based Source 4 instruments.

Institutional inertia persists. I know of one bid in the last 5 years where a school was offered almost twice as much ETC gear (instruments, control and dimming) as a competing Strand bid, and chose the Strand bid because it was familiar to the decision makers.


----------

